# If one would attempt to breed Rhoms



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

If someone were to attempt at breeding rhoms, would a drip filter be a necessity? I have heard that the drip filters remove an additive that the rhoms leech into the water making them aggressive toward each other. Is this a horomone or something? Please correct me if im wrong. I have no intentions of doing this in the near future but one day id like to explore it.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

possibally yeah but aren't rhoms very rare to breed in captivity


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

nasty typhoon said:


> possibally yeah but aren't rhoms very rare to breed in captivity


 it is not a drip filter, it is just a continuous water change system, both of you have a lot of learning to do, good luck


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

How is one of these continuous water changing systems set up? Are there any pinned threads or references pages i can go to and see a setup?


----------



## johnsdw (Jun 6, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...c=31245&hl=drip

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=13645


----------

